# Where to live in Britain



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

Are there some areas of Britain that you just would not live, if so can you tell us where and why. I am very interested in knowing. thanks


----------



## Peterc (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi there, 
I live in London. To be honest I would stay away from most of the big cities inless you have an income that allows for you to be based in the rich areas in the cities. 

You will find the 'industrial' or former towns / cities are really bad. UK is dealing with a surge of teenage gangs at the moment and there are loads of areas which should be avoided. Let me know which parts you are looking for and I will tell you what I know.


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

Come north - Manchester rocks!! It's got all the great stuff that London has - but is much more compact.


----------



## soon_to_be_halfBRIT (Jul 13, 2007)

smcquie said:


> Come north - Manchester rocks!! It's got all the great stuff that London has - but is much more compact.


In that case I would'nt go because when I went for my first time for my honeymoon, London was so compact, I got cloisterphobia. So, I'd hate to see Manchest.  Stay away from the cities, stay away from Nottingham (its rated the highest crime rate in the UK) and stay away from Birmingham. 

Its really simple, if you have a good deal of money, get yourself a small holds (that is what the Brits call a farm that you dont farm but grow your own vegies and stuff) down south. Or do like I did and live in the beautiful countrysides of Yorkshire! closer to the sea...not so far inland where its stuffy and stagnent. Remember, the climate change is affecting the UK too and they have not really been prepared for it, so you will not find the comforts of AC as often as you do back in the US. So, I suggest factoring in an AC and living closer to the coast if you can. 

As far as London is concerned? I have had many offers to move and work there with great salleries, but you HAVE TO HAVE A HUGE sallery to live there!
And if you like a lot of very crowded hustle and bustle with
people bumping into you without saying excuse me than London is the place for you. 

Otherwise go to the beautiful farmlands of Yorkshire, where life is old fashioned, laid back, and the people are friendly. And the cost of living can be so much more inexpensive if you play your cards right and do your homework.


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

I think it depends what you want out of your lifestyle. If you're not looking for some nightlife and fantastic restaurants, then fine - head to the country (Yorkshire is beautiful by the way). 
I think 'soon to be Half Brit' should go easy on those of us who want to live in a city though. It really is the nicest city I have been to over here - and for someone who has never even visited, perhaps he/she should reserve judgement.


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

I've run into one or two places here that I wouldn't necessarily recommend, but I think it's more a matter of personal taste than anything else.

I live in an area that has a reputation of being less than desirable, but I can't for the life of me figure out why. I'm from Seattle, and I find the entire Southeast absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Destination Spain (Jun 17, 2007)

*Where to Live?*

I am from Wiltshire not far from Stonehenge and though it is beautiful can be boring, I have been out of England 7 years but if I had to go back I would head for Bath. It is a special city and very laid back but trendy. Definately check it out......

Good luck.


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

Destination Spain said:


> I am from Wiltshire not far from Stonehenge and though it is beautiful can be boring, I have been out of England 7 years but if I had to go back I would head for Bath. It is a special city and very laid back but trendy. Definately check it out......
> 
> Good luck.


Do you find property expensive in Bath? Never lived there, but it looks beautiful every time I visit!


----------



## kyleishere (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm a fan of Yorkshire. Of course, there are some places in Yorkshire that I would not live. Any given area will have bad neighborhoods, where crime and poverty are higher.


----------



## reallylight (May 6, 2008)

Personally I like living in a city, but could never live in a HUGE city like London or Birmingham. I am currently located in Leeds.


----------



## SCJ (Jan 4, 2009)

*Tips for moving to Bath?*



Destination Spain said:


> I am from Wiltshire not far from Stonehenge and though it is beautiful can be boring, I have been out of England 7 years but if I had to go back I would head for Bath. It is a special city and very laid back but trendy. Definately check it out......
> 
> Good luck.


I am starting to plan for a move to the UK and would love to live in or near Bath. Are there any particular areas to avoid? We are looking at house purchase budget up to 175K GBP at the moment. Any where you or others here could recommend?

Thanks


----------



## pipersdancing (Jan 4, 2009)

reallylight said:


> Personally I like living in a city, but could never live in a HUGE city like London or Birmingham. I am currently located in Leeds.


If you have the money Bath. Definitely the best place in the U.K I have ever been to but the price of properties is very high. It has a very continental feel and quite a lot of tourists from different countries.  I strongly advise not to go to London or Nottingham but i think Manchester is quite nice for shopping lol. Oh and im not sure about Birmingham.. not been there enough times to comment. Perhaps someone else can help you out? Hope this helps


----------



## jellybaby_344 (Jan 6, 2009)

i don't think any parts of the UK are particularly bad....only inner city areas in the larger cities like London, Birmingham, Manchester etc. I think both the North and South of England have a lot going for it. While the South of England is seen as more wealthy, hence higher house prices, the North is a lot friendlier, and a lot cheaper to live there. I'd recommend cities like Sheffield, Bath, York, Harrogate, Leeds. Sheffield is the greenest city in England, and is being redeveloped day by day. While places like Bath, York and Harrogate are smaller, they are picturesque, have a lot of history, and are quiet if you like that kind of thing. But London is the hub of the country.....with a lot of high-paid jobs based there. But at the same time, they don't call it one of the most expensive cities to live in the world for no reason. Prepare to SPEND when u live there.....almost all house prices are really expensive!


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

Leeds or Manchester I would say

there are loads of empty appartments in leeds so rent is cheap 

manchester rent has come down massively and house prices are falling


----------



## woodsym1 (Dec 24, 2008)

i have been to somerset and love it there--so nice are the people -and safe too


----------



## london6 (Jan 7, 2009)

What about the Barnet and Hurtfordshire area. I know it's outside of London, quit and very nice. Any advice or opinions?


----------



## NancyEDunne (Jan 9, 2009)

I would second Leeds as a good place to live. My husband has lived all his life in Keighley, in Yorkshire, and so far I find Keighley OK but not where I want to stay for the rest of our married life. In travelling around Yorkshire I really like Leeds for "city" living and probably Haworth for village living, but who can afford to live in an historically rich village like that these days. Ugh.

Leeds has everything you need, has a direct train to London as well as easy train access to points north, and is just a nice sized city. Plus it has my favorite place on EARTH, Leeds Kirgate Market...I was sold on it after one trip!


----------



## woodsym1 (Dec 24, 2008)

Woodaril said:


> I have lived in Wiltshire for the last 11 years and love it. You also have good employment around there. Someone that previously posted said that Bath area nice but boring.....well we're near Bath Bristol, Salisbury, Devizes, Chippenham, Trowbridge. Always something to do and rents and house prices are very good considering a lot of places are no time at all from the countryside
> Good Luck.......but I would personally plump for Wiltshire...........they also have a below national average crime rate



another nice place to live is Llangollen -it would take 35 minute drive to chester and 50 to liverpool -ther is lots to do up there ..


----------



## NottmandBenidorm (Jan 12, 2009)

*Nottingham*

I have to dissagree with your comments about Nottingham. Although we have had some bad press the majority of Nottingham is very nice. I seldom lock my car, or my front door for that matter, I have lived here for the best part of 30 years and it's a thriving and vibrant city. I lived in Leeds for 3 years wages were low, people were on drugs and my car was stolen (even though it was locked and alarmed) and I had my drink spiked on a night out! I think everywhere has it's good and bad parts and it depands on your needs here. Do you need to be near motorways? Do you need to work? Do you want to be near an Airport? I have all these things in Nottingham, I drive into the city cantre it takes 20 minutes, I drive 30 minutes the opposite direction and I am in the Beautiful Derbyshire Dales. I walk out my house 10 minutes to the River Trent... I feel quite lucky really


----------



## Joleyn (Jul 10, 2007)

NottmandBenidorm said:


> I have to dissagree with your comments about Nottingham. Although we have had some bad press the majority of Nottingham is very nice. I seldom lock my car, or my front door for that matter, I have lived here for the best part of 30 years and it's a thriving and vibrant city. I lived in Leeds for 3 years wages were low, people were on drugs and my car was stolen (even though it was locked and alarmed) and I had my drink spiked on a night out! I think everywhere has it's good and bad parts and it depands on your needs here. Do you need to be near motorways? Do you need to work? Do you want to be near an Airport? I have all these things in Nottingham, I drive into the city cantre it takes 20 minutes, I drive 30 minutes the opposite direction and I am in the Beautiful Derbyshire Dales. I walk out my house 10 minutes to the River Trent... I feel quite lucky really


I agree with you. Nottingham gets a very bad rap and it is a great city and when I go back to England, I usually rent a place there. I recently came back from an 8 month stay and this time stayed in Toton/ Beeston. Beeston is a university town. I love Nottingham never had any problems at all on public transport,or where I lived. Toton/ Beeston/ and Long Eaton have some great places to live and the people are fantastic. 
Yes there are some bad areas but I have just been in Sydney (Australia) after a gap of 15 years and behaviour on transport and on the street was far worse. I saw nothing in my time in Nottingham , first week in Sydney was a nightmare and that was in the day time .
I would consider this a great place to live. if I went back permanently this would be a place I would think of first.


----------



## woodsym1 (Dec 24, 2008)

what about wales -Deganwy


----------



## Joleyn (Jul 10, 2007)

woodsym1 said:


> what about wales -Deganwy


I love Wales, my oh was offered a job in Cardiff and we were going to live in Penarth. I loved the place, but like anywhere you have to be careful. I wouldn't live in Barry for instance. I can not tell you about Deganwy, but you can can some idea of the neighbourhood by going to the website(removed by mod)This gives you the population, what kind of people live there, education, crime etc.


----------



## woodsym1 (Dec 24, 2008)

Deganwy is north wales - and not to welsh ,,


----------



## Joleyn (Jul 10, 2007)

woodsym1 said:


> Deganwy is north wales - and not to welsh ,,


Not sure about this place but have a google I am sure you will find something


----------



## patkelly08 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have lived all over the uk over the years, and although i am originally from manchester, I have to say the best place i have found to live in the uk is on the south coast of england. I live in Dorset, not too rural, plenty of shops, hospitals schools etc, but with the bonus of beautiful beaches, and gorgeous countryside. I have lived in the town of Poole for 13 years now and although i plan to leave the uk for personal reasons, if i come back, this is where i will live.


----------



## Joleyn (Jul 10, 2007)

patkelly08 said:


> I have lived all over the uk over the years, and although i am originally from manchester, I have to say the best place i have found to live in the uk is on the south coast of england. I live in Dorset, not too rural, plenty of shops, hospitals schools etc, but with the bonus of beautiful beaches, and gorgeous countryside. I have lived in the town of Poole for 13 years now and although i plan to leave the uk for personal reasons, if i come back, this is where i will live.


I too lived in Dorset for a time and would agree that if I ever went back to live, I would go back to Dorset. I lived in Weymouth it is a great place.Dorchester too and like you said, beautiful country side, hardy country,etc.


----------



## TTdots (Feb 17, 2009)

attagirl said:


> Are there some areas of Britain that you just would not live, if so can you tell us where and why. I am very interested in knowing. thanks


I would say to avoid the west coast as it always rains there. The rest will be depending on the job you do and the lifestyle you want to have (i.e. you need a good income for living in London but it is so lively. Aberdeen may be a bit cold but it is a nice city next to the highlands, Edinburgh and Newcastle are not bad at all)


----------



## NancyEDunne (Jan 9, 2009)

I have visited Newcastle and liked it very much, but actually spent more time in Luker, a village north (I think) of the city. My in laws live there.


----------



## Elliot Clark (Mar 19, 2009)

attagirl said:


> Are there some areas of Britain that you just would not live, if so can you tell us where and why. I am very interested in knowing. thanks


London for sure


----------



## JennyHG (Mar 24, 2009)

Elliot Clark said:


> London for sure


London can be a good place to live, but very expensive. Personally I like to be close enough to travel to London for the day when I like. 

If you like to be close enough to do this, then Kent or Sussex are good.


----------



## blundell (Mar 24, 2009)

Liverpool  Although it is far north of the capital, its very friendly and cheaper cost of living!


----------



## louloulou (Apr 8, 2009)

Bath is fantastic but pricey. I live in small historic market market town of Corsham 9 miles from Bath. Gorgeous safe little town, good schools primary and secondary,friendly locals, beautiful surrrounding countryside, good selection of shops & restaurants & pubs, great communiity in which to raise children I would not live anywhere else in UK and I have lived all over the UK.
House prices very reasonable and a good choice of old and new.
Get the best of both worlds the beautiful city of Bath on your doorstep but the quiet pace of life in a pretty little town.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Brendanwest (Apr 15, 2009)

If your looking at Leeds, around Harrogate is a lovely area to live. Property prices are quite high though.


----------



## SCJ (Jan 4, 2009)

*Sounds great*



louloulou said:


> Bath is fantastic but pricey. I live in small historic market market town of Corsham 9 miles from Bath. Gorgeous safe little town, good schools primary and secondary,friendly locals, beautiful surrrounding countryside, good selection of shops & restaurants & pubs, great communiity in which to raise children I would not live anywhere else in UK and I have lived all over the UK.
> House prices very reasonable and a good choice of old and new.
> Get the best of both worlds the beautiful city of Bath on your doorstep but the quiet pace of life in a pretty little town.
> Hope this helps.


That's a glowing endorsement of Corsham, and sounds very much what I am looking for. If I was working in Bath is there public transport from a place like Corsham to Bath? What about driving time? What about if you had to work in Bristol? Again public transport? 

Cheers


----------



## louloulou (Apr 8, 2009)

SCJ said:


> That's a glowing endorsement of Corsham, and sounds very much what I am looking for. If I was working in Bath is there public transport from a place like Corsham to Bath? What about driving time? What about if you had to work in Bristol? Again public transport?
> 
> Cheers


No train station in Corsham but there is a campaign to re open a station that was closed down 20+ years ago - if that opened it would take approx 10 mins on train. Buses very frequent into Bath from Corsham - takes about 40 mins on the bus allowing for several stops. By car it takes me 20 minutes in the morning to drive to the centre of Bath at 7.30 am - may take slightly longer 30 mins or so in the rush hour.

I don't think buses go directly to Bristol from Corsham you probably would have to go via Chippenham or Bath. Nearest rail station is in Chippenham which is 4 miles away. Train from Cippenham to Bath takes 15 minutes, 1 hour 20 mins to London on train from Chippenham & 30 mins to Bristol.

To drive to Bristol would take 40-45 mins to get to centre from Corsham possibly longer in rush hour.

I am sure Corsham would not disappoint, anything elase I can help with just let me know


----------



## SCJ (Jan 4, 2009)

*Thanks*



louloulou said:


> No train station in Corsham but there is a campaign to re open a station that was closed down 20+ years ago - if that opened it would take approx 10 mins on train. Buses very frequent into Bath from Corsham - takes about 40 mins on the bus allowing for several stops. By car it takes me 20 minutes in the morning to drive to the centre of Bath at 7.30 am - may take slightly longer 30 mins or so in the rush hour.
> 
> I don't think buses go directly to Bristol from Corsham you probably would have to go via Chippenham or Bath. Nearest rail station is in Chippenham which is 4 miles away. Train from Cippenham to Bath takes 15 minutes, 1 hour 20 mins to London on train from Chippenham & 30 mins to Bristol.
> 
> ...


Thanks Louloulou

I appreciate the information. If I can get work in Bath I will certainly be looking at Corsham now. Sounds like Bristol is a bit far as I don't want lengthy commutes. We like being able to walk to local coffee shops, shops and restaurants etc on weekends so this looks and sounds good. 

What's the rental situation like? We would consider purchasing a place 12 months or so prior to arriving if we could rent it out to someone.


----------



## louloulou (Apr 8, 2009)

SCJ said:


> Thanks Louloulou
> 
> I appreciate the information. If I can get work in Bath I will certainly be looking at Corsham now. Sounds like Bristol is a bit far as I don't want lengthy commutes. We like being able to walk to local coffee shops, shops and restaurants etc on weekends so this looks and sounds good.
> 
> What's the rental situation like? We would consider purchasing a place 12 months or so prior to arriving if we could rent it out to someone.


Sorry for delay in reply, my PC minitor exploded, got a new one now.
Plenty to rent in Corsham - start from approx from £500 pcm for a 2 bed up to £1500 for a 5 bed. The best place to check out property and rental prices is UK's number one property website for properties for sale and to rent - it's the website everyone over here uses to look for property nationally.

Hey if you end up in Corsham I'll take you for a coffee - show you around
Louise


----------



## amanbenipal (Apr 22, 2009)

and wat abt coventry.. i heard Coventry is a good place to stat in... also its cheaper than others


----------

